# Recommendation for cozy mysteries.



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a big mystery fan. I love M C Beaton, Tony Hillermen, Eleanor Taylor Bland, D R Meredith, and Jo Dereske.

I've read everything I can find my Beaton, Hillermen, and Bland. I can't find any info on Meredith and Dereske publisher declined to publish any more books in her Miss Zukas series.

So I'm on the hunt for new mystery authors to devour. Anyone have any suggestions for indie authors who write mysteries?

Marilyn Lee


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson's "Her Last Letter" looks like it is good. I have read the sample. Here's the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Her-Last-Letter-Nancy-Johnson/dp/0979190908/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278711983&sr=8-2

I've also sampled Karen Cantwell's "Take the Monkeys and Run," which also looks good.
http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1278712242&sr=1-1

Sorry I haven't read them full-through yet, but hope to soon.

Karen


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. I'll look them up.

Marilyn Lee



KarenW.B. said:


> Nancy C. Johnson's "Her Last Letter" looks like it is good. I have read the sample. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Her-Last-Letter-Nancy-Johnson/dp/0979190908/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278711983&sr=8-2
> 
> ...


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Try Rottweiler Rescue by Ellen O'Connell. I thought it was an excellent book.


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks.

I'll look it up. I'm a dog lover so I'm inclinded to like any book with a dog in it.  

Marilyn Lee


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maria Schneider's Sedona O'Hala books are great.
She has written Executive Lunch and Executive Retention.
http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002WC99NI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1278716415&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Retention-Sedona-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003RWSE92/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Not an indie, but one of my favorite cozy series is the Meg Langslow books by Donna Andrews. They start with Murder With Peacocks (recently released for Kindle). There are some missing Kindle versions, but my library has most of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-With-Peacocks-ebook/dp/B003OYIAA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278716560&sr=1-1
This is a Macmillin book so it's the same price as the paperback. For this series, I'll got with that even if I don't agree about the pricing.


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. This is been a great deal with some good recommendations. And I just went to Jo Dereske site and read that she's reviving Miss Zukas and it will be available on the Kindle some time this year.

Oh, happy day!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I enjoyed Vicki Tyley's book, Thin Blood.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Thin-Blood-ebook/dp/B003JTHBL0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278717732&sr=1-1

It's a good mystery.

Vicki


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I really enjoyed "Death of a Cozy Writer," which is a first installment of an on-going series. (I think there are 3 out so far.)











Louise Penny's on-going "Chief Inspector Gamache" series is also getting raves. "Still Life" is the first one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

MarilynLee said:


> Thanks. This is been a great deal with some good recommendations. And I just went to Jo Dereske site and read that she's reviving Miss Zukas and it will be available on the Kindle some time this year.
> 
> Oh, happy day!


I just checked Amazon and the Miss Zukas books are out there in the $5 price range. Now that's great news!

EDIT: Tthe last two (Catalogue of Death and Index to Murder) are still with HarperCollins and are $7.99 - I'll be keeping my paperbacks and waiting on those.


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

What a lot of great suggestions. Nothing I love more than a good mystery. I particularly like series.

As for the Miss Zukas books on Kindle, I've already read those. I have the paperback versions of them all. I can't wait for the new one to come out on Kindle. Until it does, I have a lot of suggestions to choose from.  

Marilyn


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

They're out of print (and not available on kindle) but you should be able to find a used copy of the Mr. Mosley books by John Greenwood.  They're funny and cozy mysteries about the mysterious Inspector Mosley - a wiley small town detective who doesn't like oversight by his superiors, and is therefore slipperier than the slipperiest thief in terms of tracking him.  

The author died back in the 80's and I don't know if his estate is active enough to ever put them back into print. 

Camille


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks.

Marilyn


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

http://stopyourekillingme.com/
Great site to look for a good mystery. I also love inkmesh.com


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, my goodness! Thanks. Can't believe I've never heard of this site.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Try this site: http://www.mystery-cozy.com/

They have the mysteries broken down into subgroups, such as pet mysteries, culinary, Florida mysteries. It's really a great place to find cozies.

Linda


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't realize that the publisher had declined more Miss Zukas mysteries. What a shame. Hope the poster who said Jo Dereske is reviving the series means she is going to write new stories as an indie, not just that she is putting the old ones out for Kindle. That's great too, but I read the whole series by getting the ones not available for Kindle at the time through the library.

For lovers of dog mysteries, Susan Conant's and Laurien Berenson's are my favorites, although I understand Berenson is another one whose publisher has declined to continue the series. The last few of Conant's give an end of series feeling too, and she's now writing food mysteries with her daughter. In both series, the earlier books are the best.

Rye, thanks for the recommend.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't usually read cozies, but I enjoy both of Karen Olson's series: Tattoo Shop Mysteries and Annie Seymour Mysteries. 
She throws in just enough grit and humor to grab me, and the writing is terrific.



L.J.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Andra  Thank you!

And my favorite cozy mystery of the moment is:
http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278790639&sr=8-1

(Take the Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell.) Just a lovely and fun time.

In the dog mystery arena, the best ones I've ever read are by Virginia Lanier. Second to none--bloodhounds. Awesome.

Woot!


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed Stephanie Bond's Body Movers Series. I picked up the first two at a signing she did, then ran back and bought the rest. They have mystery and romance. Really cute and fun books, imo. 

Lori 
www.loribrighton.com


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Joanne Flukes's books. Mysteries with recipes.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> Maria Schneider's Sedona O'Hala books are great.
> She has written Executive Lunch and Executive Retention.
> http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002WC99NI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1278716415&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Retention-Sedona-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003RWSE92/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


Marilyn -- I second this recommendation. I'm reading Executive Lunch right now (almost done) and am absolutely LOVING it. Sedona is an extremely likeable character and she's done a great job of defining her other characters as well so that you really enjoy finding out what they'll do next. FUN read.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Not a new author, but I really enjoyed it -- I just read Charlaine Harris' Shakespeare's Landlord and really liked it -- I immediately bought the second in the series (Shakespeare's Champion).


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I've read three mysteries recently and enjoyed them all:



























They all have female sleuths.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

There's also: http://www.cozy-mystery.com/ - not to be confused with the already mentioned www.mystery-cozy.com


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I also recommend Joanne Fluke. The first book in the series is The Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder. It is a easy read and it is also funny. I really like these books and they are well written.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

DYB said:


> I really enjoyed "Death of a Cozy Writer," which is a first installment of an on-going series. (I think there are 3 out so far.)


Cool - I really enjoyed that novel, and didn't realize it was part of a series! I'll have to seek out the rest.

I also enjoyed "Deed to Death."


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*This Friday (pay day) I plan to buy Karen Cantwell's "Take the Monkeys and Run"

This book looks like so much fun!!

Jenna*

http://www.amazon.com/Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003SE7O40/ref=cm_lmf_tit_17_rsrsrs2


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a big dog lover and have read lots of dog mysteries-- one of my favorites is David Rosenfelt, who (like me) writes about golden retrievers.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a great rec for you.  I just finished Remix by Lexi Revellian a few hours ago.  She's an indie writer.  Her ebook is only 99 cents and I couldn't put it down.  It's a mystery and really well written.  I was just glancing through, I wasn't going to read it right away, but the writing kind of kept me at it and then all of a sudden I was hooked.  It has some good twists and turns, but mostly I loved the narrator's voice.  She is smart and interesting.  If you end up reading it, let me know what you think.  It's been a while since I had a book that was so good that I hated to put it down and thought about it until I could open it up again.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Ooooo!  I have some    Alexander McCall Smith's series, Josephine Vey's mysteries, and Jan Karon's mysteries.  You WILL not be disappointed.  All three are masterful writers with so many great books out, and all know how to do an excellent cozy! Put the tea pot on, get the blankie ready, put on your jammies . . .


----------

